
Stirling engine - MarlonPro
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine
======
Johnny_Brahms
A stirling engine is used in the modern swedish submarines (Gotland class).
They are known to be extremely quiet, and have taken part in military
exercises with the US Navy where they submerged and weren't noticed even when
they were in visual range of the US destroyers.

